

Apartable pulls back curtain on landlords' management histories - avishai
http://inman.com/2013/06/17/apartable-pulls-back-curtain-on-landlords-management-histories/

======
dedward
I don't understand the last line in the article:

"Would you be comfortable with having a landlord’s management history posted
on your listing?"

If we are talking about rental listings... if it's my listing, am I not the
landlord?

------
sdfjkl
This is much needed in the UK.

~~~
e3pi
Go for it. Your UK 'inFlatable', charges a modest user fee, finds a
flat(apartment), renter years later leaves the rental, you return the fee with
modest interest(as a model to recast damage fee abuse), and in the meantime,
earn on the float, when ex-tenant/user fills their experience on unit/landlord
review form, you return the fee with modest interest.

Old and new users-renters love your reliable vast database, hilarious scathing
reviews, you go viral, and you're on the cover of The Economist and Punch.

